# KM to MPH



## kate13 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi
I know my Hymer is ok, and just passed MOT ok, but is it ok by law to have the KM readout? I am new to this, so just do not know. Maybe I have to change it to read MPH?
Kind Regards Julie


----------



## Trevor (Jan 26, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi
> I know my Hymer is ok, and just passed MOT ok, but is it ok by law to have the KM readout? I am new to this, so just do not know. Maybe I have to change it to read MPH?
> Kind Regards Julie


I would not think so but i am not 100%


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 26, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi
> I know my Hymer is ok, and just passed MOT ok, but is it ok by law to have the KM readout? I am new to this, so just do not know. Maybe I have to change it to read MPH?
> Kind Regards Julie



My understanding is that if it's UK regestered it should have a MPH speedo, I recall reading about this but can't remember where. Also mentioned were ways of printing out the required numbers/dials on clear stickers to stick on to the speedo face.

Just wish I could remember where I saw it.


----------



## hillwalker (Jan 26, 2008)

no i dont think so, i think it will have to be changed


----------



## Trevor (Jan 26, 2008)

A lot of speedos arn't that acurate mine is well out so i use the one on my satnav it a lot more acurate.


----------



## lenny (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, Kate.  Just found the answer to your probs. on e.bay ,

Go to item no. 300192971647 and have a look at this product, if you don't think this is the answer,then e.mail the seller and give him your requirments, looks genuine and only a tenner.

Good luck


----------



## Trevor (Jan 26, 2008)

lenny said:


> Hi, Kate.  Just found the answer to your probs. on e.bay ,
> 
> Go to item no. 300192971647 and have a look at this product, if you don't think this is the answer,then e.mail the seller and give him your requirments, looks genuine and only a tenner.
> 
> Good luck


That sould do the job Lenny nice one


----------



## lenny (Jan 26, 2008)

Whilst on the subject of speedo's, I had my winter project on a run today and the speedo needle seemed to rock back and forth and would'nt settle on a steady speed, Whats the cause of this?

It's a 1985 Talbot express.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 26, 2008)

lenny said:


> Whilst on the subject of speedo's, I had my winter project on a run today and the speedo needle seemed to rock back and forth and would'nt settle on a steady speed, Whats the cause of this?
> 
> It's a 1985 Talbot express.


Maybe its the cable not seated right or the cable could be worn, mine did the same thing and it was not in right at the gearbox


----------



## maureenandtom (Jan 26, 2008)

lenny said:


> Whilst on the subject of speedo's, I had my winter project on a run today and the speedo needle seemed to rock back and forth and would'nt settle on a steady speed, Whats the cause of this?
> 
> It's a 1985 Talbot express.



Ah Lennie,

I know you've already had an answer to this but this brought back memories of when all I could afford were what seemed at the time to be decrepit old cars and seem to be even more so now.   This was an common but easily solved problem and it's due to the inner cable of the speedo cable.   Years ago, and maybe even now, you could buy an new inner cable, draw out the old one, slide in the new one and problem solved.   A brand new speedo.  The problem was always that the inner cable had square ends to collect and transmit the drive at each end.  At one end or the other the square end would have rounded the edges off into a threepenny bit shape.   This wouldn't then transmit the drive from the gearbox to the instrument without slipping.   Hence a jumpy needle.

Nowadays you probably have to buy a new cable and probably not so easy to fit;  but not difficult either.  Best of luck.

To the original poster.   Sorry.

Tom

Decrepit old cars, first was a 1953 Ford Anglia, the second a 1951 Morris Oxford - both with side-valve engines.   But happy days.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 26, 2008)

Trevor

"i use the one on my satnav it a lot more acurate"

Dont kid yourself.

If you are going downhill you will be travelling faster than you think as sat nav calculates on a level surface


----------



## Trevor (Jan 26, 2008)

shortcircuit said:


> Trevor
> 
> "i use the one on my satnav it a lot more acurate"
> 
> ...


So it is the opposite if i am going uphill then Sortcircuit.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes

But the boys with the cameras no they will get more on the downhill than the uphill


----------



## Trevor (Jan 26, 2008)

maureenandtom said:


> Ah Lennie,
> 
> I know you've already had an answer to this but this brought back memories of when all I could afford were what seemed at the time to be decrepit old cars and seem to be even more so now.   This was an common but easily solved problem and it's due to the inner cable of the speedo cable.   Years ago, and maybe even now, you could buy an new inner cable, draw out the old one, slide in the new one and problem solved.   A brand new speedo.  The problem was always that the inner cable had square ends to collect and transmit the drive at each end.  At one end or the other the square end would have rounded the edges off into a threepenny bit shape.   This wouldn't then transmit the drive from the gearbox to the instrument without slipping.   Hence a jumpy needle.
> 
> ...


I remember those day aswell Tom no worries mate.


----------



## lenny (Jan 26, 2008)

maureenandtom said:


> Ah Lennie,
> 
> I know you've already had an answer to this but this brought back memories of when all I could afford were what seemed at the time to be decrepit old cars and seem to be even more so now.   This was an common but easily solved problem and it's due to the inner cable of the speedo cable.   Years ago, and maybe even now, you could buy an new inner cable, draw out the old one, slide in the new one and problem solved.   A brand new speedo.  The problem was always that the inner cable had square ends to collect and transmit the drive at each end.  At one end or the other the square end would have rounded the edges off into a threepenny bit shape.   This wouldn't then transmit the drive from the gearbox to the instrument without slipping.   Hence a jumpy needle.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tom, even now all I can afford is decrepid old campervans, but that does'nt bother me, I quite enjoy them actually.

The motor factor shop had a laugh when I asked if they still sold the piston rubber repair kits for my brake cylinders,(you have to buy the whole unit now)

And you should have seen the young lads face when I asked for a set of points.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 26, 2008)

shortcircuit said:


> Yes
> 
> But the boys with the cameras no they will get more on the downhill than the uphill



Cheers mate you learn something new every day.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 26, 2008)

I need to think about this as the low fliers have set in.

It does not matter if you are going uphill or downhill.  What satnav says on a hill, does not accurately indicate your actual horizontal speed, which it is measuring and indicating.  The cameras are measuring your surface speed which could be faster

Sorry if I have misled


----------



## Trevor (Jan 26, 2008)

shortcircuit said:


> I need to think about this as the low fliers have set in.
> 
> It does not matter if you are going uphill or downhill.  What satnav says on a hill, does not accurately indicate your actual horizontal speed, which it is measuring and indicating.  The cameras are measuring your surface speed which could be faster
> 
> Sorry if I have misled


No probs mate


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jan 27, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi
> I know my Hymer is ok, and just passed MOT ok, but is it ok by law to have the KM readout? I am new to this, so just do not know. Maybe I have to change it to read MPH?
> Kind Regards Julie



I put my German reg Merc through an MOT last year and the speedo was only calibrated in Kph, it was not an issue. I have a dim (like 25 years ago) memory that kph is acceptable for speedos as tachographs on trucks have to be calibrated only in Kms to comply with EU directives on drivers hours regulations. 

There are some web sites with the MOT checklists available, its not a check item, which seems odd.


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 27, 2008)

Roger said:


> I put my German reg Merc through an MOT last year and the speedo was only calibrated in Kph, it was not an issue. I have a dim (like 25 years ago) memory that kph is acceptable for speedos as tachographs on trucks have to be calibrated only in Kms to comply with EU directives on drivers hours regulations.
> 
> There are some web sites with the MOT checklists available, its not a check item, which seems odd.



It's a common held misconseption that because a vehicle has passed the MOT test it must meet the legal requirements to be used on the road.

 This is not the case.

Speedo opperation is a typical example: Although not a test item, (without a calibrated rolling road it would be impossible to test) it is still an offence to use a vehicle without a properly opperating speedo.

The reason I believe that it is considered necessary to be marked in MPH is that all speed limits are marked as such. You would be prosecuted for exeeding 30MPH not 48KPH.


----------



## walkers (Jan 27, 2008)

Geoff.W said:


> My understanding is that if it's UK regestered it should have a MPH speedo, I recall reading about this but can't remember where. Also mentioned were ways of printing out the required numbers/dials on clear stickers to stick on to the speedo face.
> 
> Just wish I could remember where I saw it.


you are correct, also the headlights should be replaced for rhd, it's not enough to deflect the beam ok it'll pass the mot but if a bobby wants to he can have you for it
in the meantime a rough guide for conversion not perfectly accurate but any error will put you beneath the speed limit
16kph = 10mph
32       = 20
48       = 30
64       = 40
80       = 50
96       = 60
112     = 70
hope this helps you till you get your speedo calibrated
tony


----------



## Belgian (Jan 27, 2008)

*km scale*

Hi Kate,
Have a look at the km scale. You'll find orange-red dots or stripes around the 120,90,50,30 km. These are the most used speed-limits in the UK in miles(60 M,30 M..) At least mine does have them. Probably they will have changed the lay-out of the speedo's but I don't think they changed the scales.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 27, 2008)

what make of chassis is your hymer built on ? mabey you can drop on a new or second hand instrument pod, i know the milage will be affected mabey showing more or less milage but then at least you will have a accurate mph reading. and that will be a straght forward swop thats usualy the easiest way when importing a motor. i would have thourght that if you got the m/h from a british dealer that all mods ie lights and speedo would have been sorted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

*UK rules*

A British registered vehicle has to have a MPH speedometer clearly visible in the dark (this makes stick on ones a little suspect)  and Head lamps dipping to the left.
Also the fog light has to be on the rear OFF side or middle. (not on the near side for the UK)
If you have saved  a vast amount of dosh by buying abroad, it would be worth paying out to fit UK headlamps and a UK speedometer for piece of mind


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 27, 2008)

as far as i know you are correct on that ***** i think that the easiest way to correct the speedo will be a replacement


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

*Thanks*



mandrake said:


> as far as i know you are correct on that ***** i think that the easiest way to correct the speedo will be a replacement



I am 99.999% sure that my post is correct. Thanks Mandrake


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 27, 2008)

you are welcome ***** , even if it is not a legal requirement to have a mph speedo. i think to replace kph ones to mph will save a lot of hard earned cash on speeding fines, not to say about the points  on the old licence. it is a easy job to replace the instrument pod .


----------



## walkers (Jan 27, 2008)

***** said:


> I am 99.999% sure that my post is correct. Thanks Mandrake


it won't be neccesary to replace the whole instrument it is possible to remove the dial from a rhd at a scrapyard and replace yours with it


----------



## kate13 (Jan 27, 2008)

*make*



mandrake said:


> what make of chassis is your hymer built on ? mabey you can drop on a new or second hand instrument pod, i know the milage will be affected mabey showing more or less milage but then at least you will have a accurate mph reading. and that will be a straght forward swop thats usualy the easiest way when importing a motor. i would have thourght that if you got the m/h from a british dealer that all mods ie lights and speedo would have been sorted.



Hi mandrake
its on a fiat, the hymer has been in the uk since 1996 i think, I purchased it private. Its just had 12 month MOT put on it. I did not think at the time it would be any problem?
Regards Julie


----------



## kate13 (Jan 27, 2008)

*hymer*



***** said:


> A British registered vehicle has to have a MPH speedometer clearly visible in the dark (this makes stick on ones a little suspect)  and Head lamps dipping to the left.
> Also the fog light has to be on the rear OFF side or middle. (not on the near side for the UK)
> If you have saved  a vast amount of dosh by buying abroad, it would be worth paying out to fit UK headlamps and a UK speedometer for piece of mind



*****
No got it private sale already in the UK, the bloke had it the last 2 years
regards Julie


----------



## kate13 (Jan 27, 2008)

*replace*



walkers said:


> it won't be neccesary to replace the whole instrument it is possible to remove the dial from a rhd at a scrapyard and replace yours with it



Hi
Do you mean find a hymer in my local scrap yard? or just a rhd dial the same size?
regards Julie


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 27, 2008)

it looks like whoever has done the mot tests dont seem to think it is important to have a mph speedo fitted, and i am not 100% shure if it is a legal requirement. but as i am off work at the mo i will call at my local mot station and find out, i will post my findings later. but even if it is not a legal requirement i should think that it will save any probs with speeding fines and points to do a quick change from kph to mph hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

I think you will find that it is a legal requirement


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 27, 2008)

i think it is too, but just to confirm it for kaths benefit. also it will give me something to do.


----------



## walkers (Jan 27, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi
> Do you mean find a hymer in my local scrap yard? or just a rhd dial the same size?
> regards Julie


find a fiat ducato/peugeot boxer or a citroen relay, the headlightts are all the same as your hymer, the headlights on your hymer are the same as the original chassis ones, you should find the dial inside the speedo is removable


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

mandrake said:


> i think it is too, but just to confirm it for kaths benefit. also it will give me something to do.



What???
what r u on about?
what have I missed? sorry


----------



## walkers (Jan 27, 2008)

mandrake said:


> it looks like whoever has done the mot tests dont seem to think it is important to have a mph speedo fitted, and i am not 100% shure if it is a legal requirement. but as i am off work at the mo i will call at my local mot station and find out, i will post my findings later. but even if it is not a legal requirement i should think that it will save any probs with speeding fines and points to do a quick change from kph to mph hope this helps.


it is a legal requirement but not an mot fail, nor are lhd headlights as long as the beam is deflected


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

walkers said:


> it is a legal requirement but not an mot fail, nor are lhd headlights as long as the beam is deflected



Precisely what I said, Thanks


----------



## Trevor (Jan 27, 2008)

walkers said:


> it is a legal requirement but not an mot fail, nor are lhd headlights as long as the beam is deflected


The van has just passed the MOT so i recon the lights may have been changed Walkers mate.


----------



## walkers (Jan 27, 2008)

Trevor said:


> The van has just passed the MOT so i recon the lights may have been changed Walkers mate.


mine passed 'just deflect the beam and i can't fail it' the mot inspectors words, silly really cos it stilll is a legal requirement and had to be done afterwards


----------



## kate13 (Jan 27, 2008)

lenny said:


> Hi, Kate.  Just found the answer to your probs. on e.bay ,
> 
> Go to item no. 300192971647 and have a look at this product, if you don't think this is the answer,then e.mail the seller and give him your requirments, looks genuine and only a tenner.
> 
> Good luck


Hi lenny
thank you for reply. can you, or anyone else please tell me the dial size in the hymer b544 model 1996. its on my Moms drive, and we both have this flu bug at the moment. I have looked at the item on ebay, just want the size.
Kind Regards Julie


----------



## Belgian (Jan 27, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi lenny
> thank you for reply. can you, or anyone else please tell me the dial size in the hymer b544 model 1996. its on my Moms drive, and we both have this flu bug at the moment. I have looked at the item on ebay, just want the size.
> Kind Regards Julie


You have a PSA: Fiat,Citroën,Peugeot. The make doesn't matter.All the parts are the same. The only diference is the logo badge on the front. Alltough the same original part could have different prices between the brands.


----------



## kate13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Belgian said:


> You have a PSA: Fiat,Citroën,Peugeot. The make doesn't matter.All the parts are the same. The only diference is the logo badge on the front. Alltough the same original part could have different prices between the brands.



whats PSA mean? 
Julie


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 28, 2008)

kate13 said:


> whats PSA mean?
> Julie



Hi Julie. 

PSA stands for Peugeot Société Anonyme. 

See here for more Info.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PSA_Peugeot_Citroën

However the Information you have been given is not correct.

Your "van" is a what is known as a "Sevel" van built in the Sevel Sud factory in Italy.

It is basicly a Fiat (Ducato) built van, but also supplied to and marketed by the PSA group as, Peugeot (Boxer) and Citreon (Jumper), or earlier versions as the Talbot Express.

See here for more info.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_Ducato#First_generation_.281981.E2.80.931993.29

I would also like to add that there are differences, mainly engine options, between the Fiat and the PSA versions.

I hope you find this information usefull, I have tried not to be too technical or long winded so it is a very brief rundown, and the whole history is considerably more complex.


----------



## kate13 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Psa*



Geoff.W said:


> Hi Julie.
> 
> PSA stands for Peugeot Société Anonyme.
> 
> ...



Hi Geoff
Just had a look at the Links thank you. I am still none the wiser sorry. Are you saying its a fiat, with the Hymer b544 body on it? 
Regards Julie


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 28, 2008)

mandrake said:


> it looks like whoever has done the mot tests dont seem to think it is important to have a mph speedo fitted, and i am not 100% shure if it is a legal requirement. but as i am off work at the mo i will call at my local mot station and find out, i will post my findings later. but even if it is not a legal requirement i should think that it will save any probs with speeding fines and points to do a quick change from kph to mph hope this helps.


   hi i went to my local mot station , this is what the mot tester told me. (ahh err dunno but i think it is a legal reqirement to have a mph calibrated speedo,  but it is not classed as a fail only if the speedo is inoperative ). has yours a secondary scale that reads mph on the dial, i do hope he is as informed on mot requirements when my van is in for its mot .


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 28, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi Geoff
> Just had a look at the Links thank you. I am still none the wiser sorry. Are you saying its a fiat, with the Hymer b544 body on it?
> Regards Julie



Hi Julie.

Yes. The chassis and engine (running gear) is supplied by Fiat (or Peugeot) and the body is then fitted by Hymer.


----------



## kate13 (Jan 28, 2008)

*km/MPH*



mandrake said:


> you are welcome ***** , even if it is not a legal requirement to have a mph speedo. i think to replace kph ones to mph will save a lot of hard earned cash on speeding fines, not to say about the points  on the old licence. it is a easy job to replace the instrument pod .


Hi mandrake
This is what I found on Department of Transport Site
Imperial Speedometer
Great Britain uses imperial units for speed measurement. The law requires that speedometers must include a miles-per-hour display. Please note in particular that any modified display must be visible in daylight and in darkness.

Markings may be added to the existing speedometer provided they are:

accurate; 
durable; 
can be seen clearly in daylight and when the instrument is lit during darkness


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

***** said:


> A British registered vehicle has to have a MPH speedometer clearly visible in the dark (this makes stick on ones a little suspect)  and Head lamps dipping to the left.
> Also the fog light has to be on the rear OFF side or middle. (not on the near side for the UK)
> If you have saved  a vast amount of dosh by buying abroad, it would be worth paying out to fit UK headlamps and a UK speedometer for piece of mind



Dito, as above


----------



## Bigmerc (Jan 31, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi
> I know my Hymer is ok, and just passed MOT ok, but is it ok by law to have the KM readout? I am new to this, so just do not know. Maybe I have to change it to read MPH?
> Kind Regards Julie




Julie if its passed its mot its ok all hgv trucks in the Uk are all in KM,s and i have driven alot in my time as long as you know what MPH is in KM,s there is no problem

 Rob Atkin


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

*The Law*



Bigmerc said:


> Julie if its passed its mot its ok all hgv trucks in the Uk are all in KM,s and i have driven alot in my time as long as you know what MPH is in KM,s there is no problem
> 
> Rob Atkin



Sorry, but you are wrong.
UK trucks are in both KM,s and MPH.
It is a matter of law that your vehicle must show MPH clearly and readable at night
The chances are that you would get away with it!, BUT, in the unlikely event that you were involved in an accident and specifically speed related, your insurance company could if they really wanted think about wriggling out of any claim and you know what insurance companies are like now a days
Your decision and only yours
I am just pointing out the legalities


----------



## kate13 (Jan 31, 2008)

*km/MPH*



Bigmerc said:


> Julie if its passed its mot its ok all hgv trucks in the Uk are all in KM,s and i have driven alot in my time as long as you know what MPH is in KM,s there is no problem
> 
> Rob Atkin



Hi Bigmerc
My Husband was a hgv1, and psv1. All the trucks have mph/km on the dial, so yes thats ok. But if dial is just km, then as stated, its not by law.
Kind Regards Julie


----------



## t&s (Feb 6, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi Bigmerc
> My Husband was a hgv1, and psv1. All the trucks have mph/km on the dial, so yes thats ok. But if dial is just km, then as stated, its not by law.
> Kind Regards Julie



i think an overlay in  either kph or mph witch ever you require would be an easier answer you would just have to stick it over your existing dial face may be you could make this yourself
and see both at the same time and if both were the same size text shurly this would satisify both countrys ? just a guess
i have been looking for something like this for my motor as the eyes are getting older and the kph on my dial are so small and in red i find them hard to see
may be some other member has a soloution we could both use ?


----------



## walkers (Feb 7, 2008)

terry&sue said:


> i think an overlay in  either kph or mph witch ever you require would be an easier answer you would just have to stick it over your existing dial face may be you could make this yourself
> and see both at the same time and if both were the same size text shurly this would satisify both countrys ? just a guess
> i have been looking for something like this for my motor as the eyes are getting older and the kph on my dial are so small and in red i find them hard to see
> may be some other member has a soloution we could both use ?


i produced my own,scan in to a photo editing suite and pt your numbers in the appropriate place, print making sure the size is accurate and there is no distortion cut out and you have your own overlay. couldn't get hold of a pro made one £35 even if you can.mine is just as accurate


----------

